

Google Preparing To Launch Game Changing Wikipedia Meets Squidoo Project - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/13/google-preparing-to-launch-game-changing-wikipedia-meets-squidoo-project/

======
Tichy
Sounds like websites to me

~~~
eru
MySpace sounded like websites, too.

